# Die kleur staat je fantastisch



## ismaelote

Waarom zegt je "Die kleur" en niet "Deze kleur"?? Ik begrijp het niet.     Het is een compliment: Die kleur staat je fantastisch


----------



## Peterdg

No importa mucho. Puedes compararlo con "ese color" y "este color" en español.


----------



## HKK

"Deze/dit" wordt in het Nederlands minder gebruikt dan in andere talen, vooral in de spreektaal. Het is meestal "Die/dat", behalve als je een contrast tussen "deze" en "die" beschrijft.

Voorbeeld: iemand probeert te schrijven met een pen, maar die is kapot:
"*Die *pen werkt niet." _hoewel de pen in zijn hand zit!_

Voorbeeld: iemand anders heeft hetzelfde type pen, maar die werkt wel:
"Werkt *die* pen niet? *Deze *wel." _contrast tussen deze en die
_
Te veel "deze" en "dit" gebruiken in het Nederlands geeft een bureaucratische indruk, alsof je met opzet extra formeel of "algemeen beschaafd Nederlands" wil schrijven.


----------



## AllegroModerato

HKK: Misschien hebben we te maken met regionale variaties, want ik herken eigenlijk niets in je opmerkingen.


----------



## Peterdg

ismaelote said:


> Waarom zegt je "Die kleur" en niet "Deze kleur"?? Ik begrijp het niet. Het is een compliment: Die kleur staat je fantastisch


Acabo de ver tu firma en la que pides que te corrijan los errores. 

"Je zegt" pero "zeg je". Cuando hay inversión, la "t" de la segunda persona singular (con la variedad "je") desaparece.


----------



## HKK

AllegroModerato said:


> HKK: Misschien hebben we te maken met regionale variaties, want ik herken eigenlijk niets in je opmerkingen.



Je herkent er niets in? Dat moet een verwarrende situatie zijn  Je zal wel gelijk hebben, ik had er niet lang genoeg bij stilgestaan.


----------



## ismaelote

Peter, HDK, Allegro dank jullie wel!


----------

